# Tell me about this engraved Shimano 600 group



## j.les

I traded a co-worker some MTB parts for this Univega with Shimano 600 parts. I don't know much about older road bike stuff, but is engraving typical or is it some special edition?

Any info is appreciated.



















The bike:


----------



## vxpro

The parts are Shimano 600EX Arabesque.


----------



## PlatyPius

Very sexy stuff.
"600" turned into Ultegra.


----------



## dmar836

I have 600 Arabesque on a Mike Melton frame(that I need to restore). Neat stuff!
Pics of it are here. Not sure about the headset. I need to look at it again. 

http://retrobikerestorations.blogspot.com/2009/02/mike-melton.html


----------



## j.les

Nice! Thanks for the info, guys.


----------



## Ronsonic

Yep, 600 Arabesque, from about 1978 - 82. Yours is in pretty darn nice condition.


----------



## FatTireFred

not special a edition, just old


----------



## Ronsonic

Old, but neat. 

Yeah, not exotic or hand engraved, but nice that they did put something into them.


----------



## PJay

*shimano arabesque.*

what the others said. it was the final shim 600 before they dropped that 'name' and went to 'ultegra.'

i got a 70s boat anchor at a garage sale for $8 - cuz it had an arabesque set on it (shifters, derailleurs, plus brakes - i think the same set of brakes as on this univegan). i think the bike was actually a "kent," or something equally lousy. I pulled all this arabesque stuff off, and put it on ebay, and sold it for $95. tossed the frame.

the boat anchor also had a decent frame pump, which i still have a round somewhere. someone must have upgraded their decent bike, and had the kent as a bad-weather bike.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07

*Not correct...*



PJay said:


> it was the final shim 600 before they dropped that 'name' and went to 'ultegra.'QUOTE]
> Shimano 600 "Arabesque" was introduced in the late 1970s, 1978 maybe. Then came 600AX in 1981. In 1982 Shimano introduced the New 600EX. My 1982 Miyata Pro was orginally built up with a full New 600EX group and I know it came on the next 2 years as well. In 1986, Shimano came out with 600 SIS. IIRC the 600 Ultegra group came onto the market shortly thereafter. When they changed to just Ultegra, I don't know for certain but I seem to recall maybe earlt 1990s. Of course there was over-lapping of these groups.


----------



## j.les

He even gave me the owners manual and the receipt.


----------



## uwaidye

j.les said:


> He even gave me the owners manual and the receipt.


try to return it


----------

